# Doing some research. ..



## Ysidfa (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive been pondering over this section of the forum for a while now as I find my self being more of a 'wax man' (preferring natural waxes to sealants). Ive just ordered a few ingredients to start experimenting with my own concoctions.
IE, caranuba flakes, coconut oil, turpentine and parafin and a few other items. I came across the idea of using Toluene as a solvent instead of turps or parafin, I can get my hands on small amounts for the price of a few extra pennies in the tea kitty at work so I thought it would be worth a go. Has anyone tried using toluene as a solvent? 
Any feedback appreciated

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Toluene, formerly known as toluol, is a clear, water-insoluble liquid with the typical smell of paint thinners. It is a mono-substituted benzene derivative, i.e., one in which a single hydrogen atom from a group of six atoms from the benzene molecule has been replaced by a univalent group, in this case CH 3 .

It is an aromatic hydrocarbon that is widely used as an industrial feedstock and as a solvent. Like other solvents, toluene is sometimes also used as an inhalant drug for its intoxicating properties; *however, inhaling toluene has potential to cause severe neurological harm.* [2][3] Toluene is an important organic solvent, but is also capable of dissolving a number of notable inorganic chemicals such as sulfur, [4] iodine, bromine, phosphorus, and other non-polar covalent substances.

Took this from wiki, I would say stay clear. :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Its nasty stuff mate and is basically a thinner so as already stated stay clear fella


----------



## Ysidfa (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, haha it is nasty stuff, its only ever used at work for removing bodge tape resisidue off floors ect haha
Read somewhere it used to be used in forumula 1 fuels :S

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

